# Did I speak with RockyMountaineer?



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Was helping out Saturday at the Imperial Train Company. Shortly before closing time we got a call from a gentleman looking for a caboose which we had in stock. While I couldn't calculate the shipping, I put the caboose behind the counter with the customer's contact information for the manager to take care of Tuesday when they reopen.

He gave me his abbreviated name. I think it was our own David "Rockymountaineer". I didn't put 2 and 2 together until after the call.

Was that you David?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the last name is two mouthfuls, that's Dave.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

o gauge seller Imperial Train Company, do they have a web site?
(to keep this under o-scale)

not sure he posts here anymore he has been posting on the what I call the miss-fit forum. no rules and using union Pacific's logo, which will cause issues sooner or later.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

The Imperial Train Company does have a website and are primarily O-Gauge but does have HO, N, and some other modeling items.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

bigdodgetrain said:


> what I call the miss-fit forum


I give up. What is that?


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

beachhead2 said:


> I give up. What is that?


Was wondering that myself.


----------



## PRR1950 (Oct 26, 2013)

beachhead2 said:


> I give up. What is that?


A little while back, several disgruntled members of this forum "left" and managed to get Classic Toy Trains to back the creation of another model railroad forum called O Gauge Forum. I don't want to re-hash the issues that caused this event, but I do mourn the fact that our community can be so easily fractured, making it that much harder to share and obtain information with all interested members.

Chuck


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks, Chuck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I take it that Imperial doesn't have caller I.D.??


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Marty,

I just saw this post now (early Monday afternoon). Yes, that would have been me calling on the phone!!!  Thanks for taking care of me on Saturday... very much appreciate that. Imperial Trains should be glad to have somebody like yourself manning the phone so professionally. I will be calling the store back on Tuesday to square away the grand total with shipping. I have a string of MTH Southern Pacific ore cars decorated in the SP Daylight paint scheme, and that red SP caboose seemed like it would be a fitting end to that ore train. 

David


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Spence said:


> I take it that Imperial doesn't have caller I.D.??


Spence, they might... but sometimes cell phones show up with the name of the State rather than a person's name. So Marty might only have known it was a call from Pennsylvania.

David


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

bigdodgetrain said:


> ....
> 
> not sure he posts here anymore he has been posting on the what I call the miss-fit forum. ....


Yes.... as you can see, I still post here on MTF. I've been busy posting here on the GN boxcar thread, and must have missed this thread when MartyE first created it. I guess you haven't kept up with the GN boxcar thread.

I love toy trains, so I enjoy sharing information wherever I can and wherever open, honest and frank discussions are encouraged -- MTF being one of them and the newest venue, OGF, being another. I too was sorry to see this community recently splintered somewhat -- because up until the creation of OGF a couple of weeks ago, this forum (MTF) was the only true alternative with a critical mass of O-Gauge members compared to that other well-known place that lots of people have grown tired of. And I ALWAYS like having alternatives in play, because no single venue can afford to become too complacent.

Bottom line... I think both MTF and OGF will each be successful in their own very unique approaches. MTF treats O-Gauge as one segment of the much larger model railroad "big picture", whereas OGF focuses solely on O-Gauge and community. I like participating on both platforms -- enough so that I hardly even glance over at the other place anymore. It has changed significantly from its former heydays of the mid-2000's decade. And it's hard to believe my last post there was well over 18 months ago.

I would hardly call either MTF or OGF a place of "misfits" just because members have walked away or gotten booted from the other larger place. Just look at the caliber of talent posting on both MTF and OGF, and that should tell you the real story. There are too many great contributors in both places. We all have our reasons why we gravitate toward certain venues over others. That's just part of human-nature. We'll never figure it all out. We can't control other people's reactions to events or the culture a given venue's management is attempting to create. We can only stand by our own principles and take responsibility for our own reactions. It is what it is... and I'll let it go at that. 

David


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Hi Marty,
> 
> I just saw this post now (early Monday afternoon). Yes, that would have been me calling on the phone!!!  Thanks for taking care of me on Saturday... very much appreciate that. Imperial Trains should be glad to have somebody like yourself manning the phone so professionally. I will be calling the store back on Tuesday to square away the grand total with shipping. I have a string of MTH Southern Pacific ore cars decorated in the SP Daylight paint scheme, and that red SP caboose seemed like it would be a fitting end to that ore train.
> 
> David


David

Sorry I couldn't complete the transaction. As a helper on Saturday I don't typically have to calculate shipping so I leave that to the professionals. Rich will take care of you tomorrow and get that out to you. Funny while driving home the name clicked and made me wonder if that was you.

Glad we had the caboose. Sometimes, like many MTH dealers, some of the items on the locator don't get taken off as quickly as they could.

I'm usually there Saturdays doing light maintenance, answering phones, and helping to get stock put out. Gives me something to do and I get to see all the new stuff come in.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

David

I hope your transaction was taken care of yesterday. I let the manager know you'd be calling.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

MartyE said:


> David
> 
> I hope your transaction was taken care of yesterday. I let the manager know you'd be calling.


Marty, yes. I spoke to Rich, and the caboose shipped yesterday and I should see it later today. GREAT service!!!

Thanks again!

David


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

:smilie_daumenpos:

Glad they had it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I moved the discussions about another O-Gauge forum here as it was off-topic in this thread: https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=184224


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Good judgment, John... as always. 

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Good judgment, John... as always.
> 
> David


Perhaps "usually" is more accurate.


----------

